# Europe Tallest



## JohnFlint1985 (Jun 15, 2007)

Some of my friends suggested that a thread about the tallest building in Europe should be created. Once you start thinking about it one thing that strikes me - that since 1953 with only one exception - the tallest towers are located in Moscow Russia. It started with *Moscow University building *by Lev Rudnev which was built in 1953. His central tower is 240m tall, 36-stories high. It is one of 7 buildings that are called Seven sisters. All of them have similar features yet all of them are very different.

In 1991 *Messeturm* by Helmut Jahn. in Frankfurt, Germany became the tallest one with 257 meters (843 feet) tall and has 63 floors. In 1997 

*Commerzbank Tower *by Norman Foster with a height of 259 m (850 ft), 56 stories was built in Frankfurt, Germany again.

In 2003 Moscow became the leader again by building *Triumph-Palace *apartment building. It was designed by group of architects from Russian development company TROMOS. It has 264.1 meters (866 ft) and consist of 57 floors.

In 2007 a new Moscow tower *Naberezhnaya Tower *(Tower at the Waterfront) became a leader with 268.4 meters and 59 floors. It is designed by the design architect company: RTKL-UK Ltd., ENKA Insaat ve Sanayi A.S. 
It contains the fastest elevators (by KONE) in Russia with 8.0m/s (1600 fpm) and including full destination control system. 

As of now we expect a whole group of new buildings in a new office super block called Moscow City. Each will be a record in itself. 

I propose to post pictures, ideas, critical notes and other information about Europe tallest towers and buildings. The ones that were built or are in planning stages. I think that to be fair we should include those that were built in middle ages as well. Hopefully it will be a very interesting thread. kay:


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

In 1929 "Telefonica building" in Madrid, Spain. Was the tallest in Europe (I believe) with 88m.

In 1957 "Torre de Madrid" in Madrid, Spain. Was the tallest in Europe.... (I believe)

-142m


----------



## Herr Lind (Dec 24, 2006)

Pavlemadrid said:


> In 1929 "Telefonica building" in Madrid, Spain. Was the tallest in Europe (I believe) with 88m.
> 
> In 1957 "Torre de Madrid" in Madrid, Spain. Was the tallest in Europe.... (I believe)
> 
> -142m


You forgot to say "in free Europe"


----------



## JohnFlint1985 (Jun 15, 2007)

Pavlemadrid said:


> In 1929 "Telefonica building" in Madrid, Spain. Was the tallest in Europe (I believe) with 88m.
> 
> In 1957 "Torre de Madrid" in Madrid, Spain. Was the tallest in Europe.... (I believe)
> 
> -142m


Well it means it was lower then Moscow university which is 240 and built in 1953


----------



## Herr Lind (Dec 24, 2006)

*Naberezhnaya Tower*





































*Triumph Palace*










*Commerzbank*










*Messeturm*










*MSU*


----------



## JohnFlint1985 (Jun 15, 2007)

*Seven Sisters Moscow*

Seven sisters - is a group of very interesting buildings in Moscow which were built in the last years of Stalin reign. Their design was inspired by a number of elements and styles from all over the world. They have Manny elements pf late Roman style - so called Triumphalism. Some elements directly connected to the Gilded age skyscraper building time in USA and to Colombia exhibition in Chicago in the end of 19th century.
Since they were built around 1948 which was a Stalin's 70th birthday - some call them Stalin Birthday cake. There are similar buildings to them that you can see in Warsaw, Poland; Riga, Latvia; Bucharest Romania. These building were the first real skyscrapers Soviet Russia have built. They were suppose to symbolize power, pride, achievements of the Soviet state and communism in general. Hence they are filled with the soviet symbolism - stars, hummer and sickle, statues of peasants and workers. 
Despite the fall of the communism I believe this buildings represent this time and in my mind should be preserved as a symbol of this era.


Kotelincheskaya Naberezhnaja tower - (Kotelincheskaya embarkment tower)



















Hotel Ukraine









Hotel Leningradskaya (Leningrad)










Soviet Ministry of Heavy Industry - Red Gates










Ministry of Foreign Affairs of Russia









Apartment building on Kudrinskaya Square 









Moscow University building on Sparrow hills


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

Pavlemadrid said:


> In 1929 "Telefonica building" in Madrid, Spain. Was the tallest in Europe (I believe) with 88m.
> 
> In 1957 "Torre de Madrid" in Madrid, Spain. Was the tallest in Europe.... (I believe)
> 
> -142m


Tallest in Europ in 1957:
Moscow
Moscow State University 
1st in Europ 240m
8th in the world











Warsaw 
Palace of Culture and Science 
2nd 230m in Europ
10th in the world


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

Herr Lind said:


> You forgot to say "in free Europe"


Well, on that ages (57) Spain was far from free Europe 

MSU :cheer:

And before someone goes to say Moscow is not Europe, maybe all Russia is not Europe, but all Moscow city is on Europe.


----------



## Herr Lind (Dec 24, 2006)

Super photo of Naberezhnaya Tower!


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

harm that Frankfurt has no chance to get the title back with the MT


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Soon Rotterdam is going to be in the top 10;

Zalmhaeve (185m-Roof / 208.2m-Spire)


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

185 ?hmmmm]
Poland:
Wrocław 
*Sky Tower 258m*- U/C




























Warsaw-
U/C
*złota 44 192m*









aprov.:

*Kulczyk Tower 282m*


































*Lilium 257m*
Some more Visualisations 

































































*Jewish Community of Warsaw Tower | 207m *


----------



## www.Rotterdam.nl (Oct 14, 2005)

208m for a residential (zalmhave), yeah that's quite impressive!

Those new skyscrapers in poland are also awesome!


----------



## JohnFlint1985 (Jun 15, 2007)

I guess this is tower I talked about- which is similar to Moscow Seven sisters tower and built around the same time.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Istanbul:*

*Dubai Towers:* 101 & 81 floors












*Diamond of Istanbul:* 53 floors / 270 meters












*Sapphire:* 54 floors / 261 meters












E*DIP Towers & Mall: * 50 floors


----------



## wstretnykomuch (Dec 23, 2007)

JohnFlint1985 said:


> I guess this is tower I talked about- which is similar to Moscow Seven sisters tower and built around the same time.


yes, it is  it is a gift from world's ever no 1 dictator and murderer of milions people Josef Stalin - however I like the building look, it and seven sisters are copys of US 30's style buildings with an addition of russian socrealism


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

JohnFlint1985 said:


> []http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/4997/zlota44panoramazhotelufky8.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I guess this is tower I talked about- which is similar to Moscow Seven sisters tower and built around the same time.


If i don't remember bad, that's Warsaw's Palace of Culture and Science a "present" from Stalin to Polish people.


----------



## JohnFlint1985 (Jun 15, 2007)

Aokromes said:


> If i don't remember bad, that's Warsaw's Palace of Culture and Science a "present" from Stalin to Polish people.


they have one in Riga, Latvia as well - Academy of Science building.


----------



## JohnFlint1985 (Jun 15, 2007)

wstretnykomuch said:


> yes, it is  it is a gift from world's ever no 1 dictator and murderer of milions people Josef Stalin - however I like the building look, it and seven sisters are copys of US 30's style buildings with an addition of russian socrealism


Even earlier in US - it was art deco style. I see elements from Empire state building and Municipal building in NY 1915


----------



## Benyo (Oct 28, 2014)

*Commerzbank Tower 259m - Frankfurt Germany*


----------

